# OK hatchlings -I'm ready now...



## Crzt4torts (Feb 18, 2016)

I am now set - 5 eggs in the Hovobator, (3 have chalked) another incubator set to act as brooder, and finished design, build and temperature testing - 
50 gallon bin, closed lid, dropped hardware cloth shelves buit in for lamps, with modifications for side mounted UV lamp, hot end under basking light 95 F, warm humid hide box under CHE, 80 F, cool end 72F, cool end refuge, hot end refuge, flat rock under basking light.

Still to add flat rock for foid, and smaller glazed soak dish instead of the Terra cotta one in there.

How did I do?
Now all I need is a successful hatch!


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 18, 2016)

Patiently waiting....


----------



## wellington (Feb 18, 2016)

For Russians? check out the Russian care sheet for hatchlings and compare what you have to it.


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 18, 2016)

That baby Russian care sheet is actually what I was working from, but thought other eyes on what I put together may catch an error on my part.

BTW humidity is 65-70% at this point.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2016)

Uh oh...looks like someone's counting their chickens before they hatch. Of course, you know that means they're not going to hatch. But, in case they do, I like your set up and the light/wire arrangement.


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 18, 2016)

Ha ha, I know Yvonne!
But better prepared, I guess, than not set up right if I were to get a successful hatch.
Barbara


----------



## Crzt4torts (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Crzt4torts (Mar 3, 2016)

So this little fellow seems to have exploded out the back of his egg!
I have carefully moved him into the brooder box and off the vermiculite. And
2 more eggs looking promising. ..


----------



## Crzt4torts (Mar 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Uh oh...looks like someone's counting their chickens before they hatch. Of course, you know that means they're not going to hatch. But, in case they do, I like your set up and the light/wire arrangement.


Woo hoo, I am SOOO exvited, my first little guy hatched today!!!


----------



## Fredkas (Aug 9, 2016)

New update? And pic of course


----------



## Crzt4torts (Aug 10, 2016)

The 3 eggs that chalked did indeed hatch.
1 had trouble breaking free of egg, he was situated at an odd angle, spiralled in shell, beak could not get to shell. A FOOT popped out instead, so we gave an assist. He has mostly straightened out, slightly imperfect shape.
5 months old now - they have grown from 15 -18 cms at hatch to a range between 60 and 80 gms!
Pix to follow...


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 10, 2016)

Crzt4torts said:


> View attachment 165469
> View attachment 165470


There's a lot being said in those eyes.

Very cute!


----------



## Pearly (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh my gosh!!!!! How cute!!!' Congratulations!


----------



## Fredkas (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow... so happy!!!!


----------



## Carol S (Aug 11, 2016)

Adorable. I love Russian tortoises.


----------

